# Good Friday



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Well folks what did every body do for this good friday Today we went muddin to celerbrate good friday


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i have one question ? im christian and ive been reading in the bible about this but if good friday was the day jesus was crusified why do they call it GOOD friday


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

rage1 said:


> i have one question ? im christian and ive been reading in the bible about this but if good friday was the day jesus was crusified why do they call it GOOD friday


jesus being crucified is sopposed to be a good day for us becasue when he was crucified it was the beginning of a time when he was going to come back and free us all from our sins. so in a way people belive that jesus being crucified was a good thing and that is how we can prosper because of that event. 

**i used to attend bible school when i was little and thats how i remember it. DO NOT quote me on that**


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rage1 said:


> i have one question ? im christian and ive been reading in the bible about this but if good friday was the day jesus was crusified why do they call it GOOD friday


best Jesus died for us on that day.... that is good news for us because otherwise we would go to hell like we deserve. thus Good friday and easter is when he concord death a rose from the dead.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

rage1 said:


> i have one question ? im christian and ive been reading in the bible about this but if good friday was the day jesus was crusified why do they call it GOOD friday


best Jesus died for us on that day.... that is good news for us because otherwise we would go to hell like we deserve. thus Good friday and easter is when he concord death a rose from the dead. 

i went to my church of friday:wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

we went and shot indoor 5 spots and went and set are 3-D range up we had are second shoot today good turnout and lots of good shooters i shot 4 down from the back pro steak.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

highcountry12 said:


> jesus being crucified is sopposed to be a good day for us becasue when he was crucified it was the beginning of a time when he was going to come back and free us all from our sins. so in a way people belive that jesus being crucified was a good thing and that is how we can prosper because of that event.
> 
> **i used to attend bible school when i was little and thats how i remember it. DO NOT quote me on that**


ok i understand i had thought of it that way but wasnt sure thanks guys


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I was at church........then i went shopping!


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

*Why Was Good Friday Caolled Good Friday*

it is because jesus died on the cross for the sake of us. hem being cruisified was for the forgivness of our sins


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> I was at church........then i went shopping!


i feel for you had to go shopping id rather been muddin or huntin after church which of course i went muddin


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Bowhunt4life said:


> i feel for you had to go shopping id rather been muddin or huntin after church which of course i went muddin


i got muddy:wink:does that count ?

i ended up working in the horse feild 

up here the weather has the ground nasty


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> I was at church........then i went shopping!


i HATE shopping.... sorry manukey:


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i HATE shopping.... sorry manukey:


Shopping for hunting, fishing, or sports equipment isn't so bad lol


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> i HATE shopping.... sorry manukey:


SO DO I!!! lol

Went to the mall for 5 hours waiting for my sister to find an easter dress :zip::zip::zip::zip:

When I go shopping, I get whatever I need, then im gone!


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*good friday*

went bike riding..fell of and shot all day


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

im right aint i?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> SO DO I!!! lol
> 
> Went to the mall for 5 hours waiting for my sister to find an easter dress :zip::zip::zip::zip:
> 
> When I go shopping, I get whatever I need, then im gone!


i NEVER go shopping. if i need anything EBAY here i come. 
i herd a report today on the radio that said the average male spends 60 dollars a month on cloths and the average female 125 dollars! gosh i spend maybe half that all year on cloths( 90% hunting).


----------

